# Are etec supposed to have washer between prop and nut?



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't have any experience with e-Tec but that doesn't look right.

Looks like you are missing either a thrust hub or a spacer.

http://www.solas.com/newweb/propeller/products/access.asp


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

On my 30 etec I have a washer between the nut and the hub. I have nothing at the front. A little play back and forth is normal.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

You definitely want to check for a thrust washer between the lower unit and the prop, if there than you need to get a proper sized spacer and then washer and then crown nut to have it tightened down properly. You don't want too much play in your prop it can cause issues overtime.

I have also been upgrading to thicker SS cotter pins as well so that they just fit through the lower unit drive shaft and seat tight within the crown nut so that they don't rattle around either. That's just a pet peeve though..... I hate flushing the motor and as the prop slowly spins you hear it ting ting....


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I stand corrected. Of course I have a thrust washer between the lower unit and the prop. It's early. lol

The washer between the nut and prop is a plastic affair.


----------

